# WTB 5x 8 Enclosed



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am looking to purchase a 5 x 8 enclosed trailer. If anyone has one they are looking to get rid of, in decent shape, post up please.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51611


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I PMed him but have not heard anything back??? That is what drives me nuts about these forums. Oh well, still looking!!!!


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

ha sorry man you PM'ed me at 7:30 in the morn. I leave for work at 5:45 and dont have access to a computer.


----------

